# ASK DBSTalk: When will L148 Release come out and what will be in it for fixes???



## fjerina (Dec 20, 2003)

When is the latest on when software release L148 will come out??? What is expected to be fixed in this release??? I hope the dropping of the OTA channels (about every other day it seems) will be fixed.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

All I can say is that L148 is pretty well on schedule, and that several things appear to be fixed pretty well at this point. But, can't go into specifics about it at this time.

I will tell you that it's not coming today.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

And releases never come out on Friday, right?  I guess that would mean next week at the earliest! We are all in a holding pattern now, and we certainly appreciate your efforts Mark, along with the other beta testers and developers.


----------



## lex61564 (Feb 10, 2004)

Me too, thanks to everyone for all your helpful experiences and advice. I always look forward to a software update.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

No, releases don't usually come out on Friday, unless it's an emergency release. I believe L147 came on Friday 2 weeks? ago, but normal releases usually come on either Wednesday nights or Thursday nights.

You guys should know by now that I tell you everything that I can, and that a lot of times if you look carefully at what I tell you, you can deduce things that I can't specifically talk about... 

I can tell you that I've had a busy week with the testing, that has resulted in a lot of reporting. (That's a good thing, BTW)


----------



## lex61564 (Feb 10, 2004)

Hum ... fascinating, not saying much but actually saying a lot. I can dig it. We should be able to tell by the tone per say of your emails that the beta testing is going good. I understand that Mark.  
Look forwarding news and following update information.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

PLEASE tell me they are undoing the "improvement" they made when they linked the 921 and the TV shutdown buttons. I go to turn the TV on and the 921 shuts off (as the kids left the receiver on while pressing the power button off).


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

This "upgrade" will contain a 2 hour EPG. Dish is beta testing it on me. :lol:


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

BobMurdoch said:


> PLEASE tell me they are undoing the "improvement" they made when they linked the 921 and the TV shutdown buttons. I go to turn the TV on and the 921 shuts off (as the kids left the receiver on while pressing the power button off).


Hmm...I'd love to tell you that Bob, but actually, I really should test it first. I know it's one of the more annoying things to some of you, but it wasn't on the top of my list of things to test. I'll give it whirl tonight.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Jim Parker said:


> This "upgrade" will contain a 2 hour EPG. Dish is beta testing it on me. :lol:


Somthing that I received today indicates to me that this issue is being taken _very_ seriously.


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> but normal releases usually come on either Wednesday nights or Thursday nights.
> and that a lot of times if you look carefully at what I tell you, you can deduce things that I can't specifically talk about...
> 
> Mark, As an optimist, based on the above quote, and the fact you said in your initial response to this thread question, it won't be released "TODAY", how about Thursday "NIGHT" !pride


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Ah, that's a bit over-optimistic I'd say. Don't read that deeply into it...

But on the other hand, I don't believe that we're a month away either.


----------



## fjerina (Dec 20, 2003)

I thought I read some thread about a hardware problem in the unit. Is there any validity to that statement. Software you can fix with a new release but hardware is something different (e.g. replacing the unit, sending it in for the fix, etc). Any comments out there on this?


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Mark- Has there been any discussion about Dishwire? Not asking details, just whether Dishwire has come up at all in discussion.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I'm waiting on word from someone that's on vacation this week about what DVHS decks are going to be supported for JoeQ over at AVS. At least I think it was for Joe. Hopefully will have something to say about it next week sometime.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

Seems like it would be pretty weird if the JVC 921 didn't work with the JVC 30000u DVHS player.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Joe's question had to do with whether or not the 921 would work with the Mitsubishi DVHS.


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

Jim Parker said:


> This "upgrade" will contain a 2 hour EPG. Dish is beta testing it on me. :lol:


 What is the deal with no guide data today???


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Huh?

Was there a problem with last night's EPG download? The 921 was working fine last night....


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=25210


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

BobMurdoch said:


> PLEASE tell me they are undoing the "improvement" they made when they linked the 921 and the TV shutdown buttons. I go to turn the TV on and the 921 shuts off (as the kids left the receiver on while pressing the power button off).


Bob, that improvement is gone. I set up my 921 remote to also control my television, and now the power button labled TV turns the TV on and off, while the blank power button above the TV one turns the 921 on and off. There's no longer a link between them that I can see.

Tell me exactly what you are seeing again with the power button so I can make sure.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Tell me exactly what you are seeing again with the power button so I can make sure.


For me, as of L146, TV Power button caused the 921 to shut down. It seems the 921 'enhancement' interprets a TV power-toggle as a discrete 921 power-off. I sure hope it's gone.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

OK, yup, it's outta here (at least on mine).


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Thank god. That was "nasty issue #2" on my list, with "nasty issue #1" being the (about once a day) crashes. Sounds like some forward progress is actually being made. Definitely looking forward to seeing the new software version when it does become available.


----------



## nextime (Jan 28, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Bob, that improvement is gone. I set up my 921 remote to also control my television, and now the power button labled TV turns the TV on and off, while the blank power button above the TV one turns the 921 on and off. There's no longer a link between them that I can see.
> 
> Tell me exactly what you are seeing again with the power button so I can make sure.


Did you re-program your remote after the L146 download? My remote worked as you described until the L146 download. Currently the TV power button turns both TV and receiver off. To turn them on you have to press both TV power button and receiver power button.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Yes, I just programmed my remote last night.

Slordak - If you'll recall, I said in a post in another thread that I haven't had a reboot or a crash, random or otherwise since last Friday...  (With the exception of last night forcing a reboot to get the guide data back...)


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

nextime said:


> Did you re-program your remote after the L146 download? My remote worked as you described until the L146 download. Currently the TV power button turns both TV and receiver off. To turn them on you have to press both TV power button and receiver power button.


It's nothing to do with the remote - this issue has been discussed at length in another thread. A 921 'enhancement' caused it to see a TV power-toggle as a DVR power-OFF. It arrived when they added some other discrete remote codes for the lucky people with fancy programmable remotes. I've not done anything to my remote since initial setup. One day the problem showed up, and now it looks like it'll go away soon.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Slordak - If you'll recall, I said in a post in another thread that I haven't had a reboot or a crash, random or otherwise since last Friday...  (With the exception of last night forcing a reboot to get the guide data back...)


Right, sorry, I noted that. I meant that with those two bugs theoretically fixed, it clears the way for some of the other issues and indicates some real progress! And I'm sure those weren't the only bugs addressed.

Also, a new software release will then give us a chance to provide further feedback on the remaining (possibly smaller) issues. These are things like the picture being shifted in certain screens, or the interface being problematic in some areas. Essentially, we may need a "UI Inconsistencies" feature/defect report at some point.


----------



## ggw2000 (Dec 22, 2003)

Sure hope that there are not plans to do a major s/w update later this week or the first of next. I have to go out of town thursday a.m and won't be back until next tuesday night. That leaves the wife with the "monster"  while i'm gone. She knows the normal stuff but that's about it and with no backup it wouldn't be a pretty sight. :nono2: .


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

There's a possibility that the update will come this week. There's also a possibility that it won't be until next week or the week after next. It just depends on how many of the current issues are squeezed into this one. Personally, I'd rather wait another week or 2 and get the rest of the major revisions into this version. But, we'll see what happens.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

Any predictions on how many people will be posing to the thread, "L1.48 Killed my 921?" We always get at least one death report... Maybe the next release will fix that problem, the only problem is, it would probably only fix death reports for future upgrades...


----------

